# Topic Ufficiale South Park Il Bastone Della Verità



## Fabriman94 (5 Settembre 2012)

Esce il 5 marzo e guardando il trailer, sarà anche doppiato in Italiano, non vedo l'ora che arrivi negli scaffali. Poi c'è anche Gesù con la sua mitraglia  .

Il gioco sarà per PS3, Xbox 360 e PC.


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Settembre 2012)

nessuno commenta?


----------



## Lollo interista (10 Marzo 2014)

Ho giocato 2 mins ma è già da 

_C'mon douchebag!!!_


----------



## BB7 (10 Marzo 2014)

Se non sbaglio non c'è il doppiaggio ma solo i sottotitoli. Ho visto la prima ora di gameplay su SpazioGames


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Marzo 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Se non sbaglio non c'è il doppiaggio ma solo i sottotitoli. Ho visto la prima ora di gameplay su SpazioGames


Che delusione. Ci sarebbe dovuto essere secondo me, purtroppo la bancarotta di THQ ed il passaggio ad Ubisoft ha complicato parecchio le cose.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Marzo 2014)

Spettacolare

E' l'essenza di South Park


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (10 Marzo 2014)

molto meglio in lingua originale comunque!!!! ci sto giocando su pc da un giorno, molto molto bello
non me l'aspettavo un gioiellino del genere


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Marzo 2014)

La versione Europea del gioco è censurata, non so se avete letto, roba assurda


----------



## The Ripper (10 Marzo 2014)

Prezzo? Me lo volevo procurare...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Marzo 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Prezzo? Me lo volevo procurare...



Intorno ai 50 per console sui 30 per pc


----------



## vota DC (11 Marzo 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La versione Europea del gioco è censurata, non so se avete letto, roba assurda



Solo per console è censurata ho letto. Tra l'altro rompono ancora con la svastica quando c'è nei videogiochi dai tempi di Wolfenstein!


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (11 Marzo 2014)

su utorrent è gratis


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Marzo 2014)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> su utorrent è gratis


ma va!?


----------



## Lollo interista (11 Marzo 2014)

Dai che non avete resistito e avete scelto l'ebreo come personaggio


----------



## Doctore (12 Marzo 2014)

sono morto appena ha detto ''gente di melma''


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Marzo 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> sono morto appena ha detto ''gente di melma''


Cioè!? Sono censurate perfino le parolacce  ?


----------



## Doctore (12 Marzo 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Cioè!? Sono censurate perfino le parolacce  ?



l ho censurata io per il forum


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Marzo 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> l ho censurata io per il forum


Ah ecco.

Comunque vorrei sapere se la versione per PC è veramente non censurata, così mi comprerò quella. E soprattutto cosa è censurato, se parolacce o alcune scene sono state tagliate ecc.


----------



## BB7 (12 Marzo 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ah ecco.
> 
> Comunque vorrei sapere se la versione per PC è veramente non censurata, così mi comprerò quella. E soprattutto cosa è censurato, se parolacce o alcune scene sono state tagliate ecc.



La censura è minima, non sono censurate le parolacce ma 5 scene dove si vedono degli Alieni fare sonde anali oppure dove si parla di aborto. Ti consiglio di guardarti la videorecensione di Spazio cosi ti fai un'idea


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Marzo 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> La censura è minima, non sono censurate le parolacce ma 5 scene dove si vedono degli Alieni fare sonde anali oppure dove si parla di aborto. Ti consiglio di guardarti la videorecensione di Spazio cosi ti fai un'idea


Ok, ma è vero il fatto che la versione italiana per PC non è censurata?


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (13 Marzo 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Dai che non avete resistito e avete scelto l'ebreo come personaggio



ah ah ah fantastico cartman che quando selezioni l'ebreo dice:
"jew eh... so i guess we'll never really be friends"


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Marzo 2014)

Un gioco pazzesco, fantastico


----------



## Morghot (13 Marzo 2014)

P*rca trota domani esce dark souls 2 e c'ho pure questo da giocare, impazzisco completamente.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (23 Marzo 2014)

Ma è bellissimo


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (23 Marzo 2014)

l'ho finito settimana scorsa, ottimo gioco davvero innovativo....
sembra di essere dentro una puntata di south park vera e propria!!
l'unica pecca secondo me è la difficoltà del gioco, veramente troppo semplice anche su hardcore (fidatevi mettete difficoltà massima perchè altrimenti non c'è nemmeno divertimento)
spero vivamente esca qualche DLC per aumentare la longevità di questo fantastico titolo


----------

